# nach Installation wird www verzeichnis angezeigt



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Bei mir erscheint im Browser lediglich der Inhalt des /var/www Verzeichnises.

Der Aufruf sollte nicht allein

```
http://meinhost:8080
```
sein, sondern 

```
http://meinhost:8080/ipsconfig
```
doch auch bei diesem Aufruf bekomme ich nur Fehler:


> uses('tpl'); $app->tpl->newTemplate('main.tpl.htm'); // tab change warning? // read misc config $app->uses('getconf'); $sys_config = $app->getconf->get_global_config('misc'); if($sys_config['tab_change_warning'] == 'y') { $app->tpl->setVar('tabchange_warning_enabled', 'y'); $app->tpl->setVar('global_tabchange_warning_txt', $app->lng('global_tabchange_warning_txt')); } else { $app->tpl->setVar('tabchange_warning_enabled', 'n'); } $app->tpl->setVar('tabchange_discard_enabled', $sys_config['tab_change_discard']); if($sys_config['tab_change_discard'] == 'y') { $app->tpl->setVar('global_tabchange_discard_txt', $app->lng('global_tabchange_discard_txt')); } if(isset($_SESSION['show_info_msg'])) { $app->tpl->setVar('show_info_msg', $_SESSION['show_info_msg']); unset($_SESSION['show_info_msg']); } if(isset($_SESSION['show_error_msg'])) { $app->tpl->setVar('show_error_msg', $_SESSION['show_error_msg']); unset($_SESSION['show_error_msg']); } // read js.d files $js_d = ISPC_WEB_PATH . '/js/js.d'; $js_d_files = array(); if(@is_dir($js_d)) { $dir = opendir($js_d); while($file = readdir($dir)) { $filename = $js_d . '/' . $file; if($file === '.' || $file === '..' || !is_file($filename)) continue; if(substr($file, -3) !== '.js') continue; $js_d_files[] = array('file' => $file); } closedir($dir); } if (!empty($js_d_files)) $app->tpl->setLoop('js_d_includes', $js_d_files); unset($js_d_files); $app->tpl_defaults(); $app->tpl->pparse(); ?>


Wem gehören das Verzeichnis und die Dateien. Welche Rechte sind den Dateien und Verzeichnissen zuzuordnen?

Was tun?


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Ach ja, es fehlen vielleicht ein paar ganz nützliche Angaben:
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
Und dann gibt es beim Starten noch die Meldung:


> AH00548: NameVirtualHost has no effect and will be removed in the next release /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.conf:62


was ich als eine veraltete Konfigurationseinstellung betrachte. Aber was geht dann?


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Und dann war da noch der Log Eintrag:


> [authz_core:error] [pid 16784] [client xx.xx.xx.xx:53640] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/


wobei ich dann für das Directory den Zugriff mit


> Order allow,deny
> Allow from all


erlaubt hatte. Nach dem Neustart wendete es sich nicht zum guten.


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2014)

Es scheint so als ob Du das apche fcgi modul nicht installiert oder aktiviert hast. nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn Deinen Server installiert?


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Nach dem Handbuch von Falko Timme. Ich habe eben fastcgi nachinstalliert. Jedoch keine Lauffähigkeit. Nix.


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Lösung gefunden:
1. ># apt-get install -y apache2-mpm-event libapache2-mod-fastcgi

2. ># apt-get install libapache2-mod-fcgid php5-cgi apache2-mpm-worker apache2-suexec
in der Datei  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost


> <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
> DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/
> SuexecUserGroup ispconfig ispconfig
> <Directory /var/www/ispconfig/>
> ...


geändert
apache neu starten.
Das wars. Fürs erste.
Vielen Dank für den fcgi Hinweis.


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2014)

Das ISPConfig Handbuch behandelt nicht die Installation unter Ubuntu 14.04, das Handbuch erläutert spezielle Multiserver Installationen nur für Debian und beinhaltet allgemeine Erläuterungen zur Verwendung von ISPConfig. Die iSPConfig Installationsanleitung für Ubuntu 14.04 findest Du nur hier http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-s...2-php-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3 und da sind alle von Dir oben genannten Pakete enthalten.

Wenn Du dieser Anleitung nicht gefolgt bist, wirst Du noch viele andere Probleme bekommen da Dein Setup dann nicht die min. Systemvoraussetzungen für ISPconfig erfüllt. Ich kann Dir nur raten die Anleitung schritt für Schritt durchzugehen und alles exakt so zu installieren und dann nochmal ein ispconfig update machen, dass die Konfiguration angepasst wird.


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Du hast sooo recht. Das einzige wo ich mich nicht heranwage, ist das einschalten der quota. Läuft ISPConfig auch ohne. Wenn ich mich vertippe dann kann ich nochmal alles von vorne beginnen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich im Notfallmodus an meinen Server rankomme.


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2014)

ISPConfig läuft auch ohne quota. Die Begrenzung der Webseitengröße greift dann halt nicht.


----------



## MikeFrizz (16. Okt. 2014)

Tja, und dann kann ich nur hoffen, das ein "update.php" auch mein ISPConfig wieder startet. Sonst muss ich total von vorn beginnen. Denn ich habe ja nicht die tolle Anleitung im Netz benutzt, sondern mich am Handbuch orientiert. Das kann ich wohl erst einsetzen, wenn das Teil richtig und vollständig installiert ist. Ich habe Jailkit nachträglich installiert. Und wie es aussieht bleibt die Update Routine beim Starten von ClamAV hängen.


----------

